
Online calculator and form constructor - JasonAdams
https://ucalc.pro/en
======
Akex_Harper
Interesting service. Nothing like this before. Need to try.

------
JoxUi
It is very interesting. I was just looking for my business.

------
JasonAdams
Absolutely stunning designer of calculators and forms with visual editing,
lots of ready-made templates, a large set of widgets. Very interesting
service. I have not seen such functional ones yet. And you?

~~~
xopkx
Looked, this is really a full service for business.

